# Magia General > Entrevistas >  Conociendo a...

## Coloclom

Coloclom
Buenas noches
Mnlmato
Buenas noches Marcos
*
qué quieres decir?*

vas camino del tu tercer año en MagiaPotagia y ya sumas 1320 mensajes. Te has ganado el respeto de los usuarios. Crees que MagiaPotagia es un buen lugar para darse a conocer en la comunidad mágica?


Respeto?? jeje, yo creo que eso no lo da el número de mensajes sino la calidad, hay gente que no tiene ni la mitad pero son auténticas joyas.

Si, sin duda. A lo largo de este tiempo has visto llegar e irse a mucha gente. A quien echas de menos especialmente?


Yo creo que los foros son buenos para darse a conocer, pero ese no era mi objetivo hace 3 años ni ahora, sino aprender y ver qué se mueve por el panorama.

Y respecto a echar de menos, así a bote pronto, pues a Pulgas que parece que está retornando, a T.Barrie, a FranGómez que colabora de vez en cuando y hace mucho que no veo, a Ella que sólo eran palabras en la sombra y que ahora vuelve... y de momento estos son que recuerdo


También me gustaría que volvieran las colaboraciones de Gabi, MiguelAjo, Pipo... y todos esos grandes para aprender.
*
qué quieres decir?*


Digo que vuelvan y se pongan a dar los consejos de antaño, bueno, no los mismos sino otros xD

Si, si dijeran los mismo habría que baneanerles por repetición xD


exacto, siendo grandes o no jeje

Hablando de nombres propios. Miguel Angel Gea

que es lo primero que se te viene a la cabeza al escchar su nombre?


qué quieres que te diga? mu grande


sí, debería hacer régimen



la primera vez que lo conocí en persona fue el año pasado en unas conferencias que se celebran cada año en la isla de San Simón... junto con Apollo Robbins y cia, bonito día...

otro nombre propio: Coloclom

Coloclom para mí es sinónimo de mujeres... la anécdota que recuerdo es la de una chica del foro (creo que de Valencia) que confesó en abierto que le entraste por privado y que pasó de él xDDD

jajajja

curioseando tu facebook, me he dado cuenta que casi todos tus contactos son chicos. No hay chicas. Que opinan tus amigos de esto?


Opinan que soy homosexual, ¿quieres descubrirlo? xD

jajajajajjaja

Menudos amigotes tienes!!

hablemos de tu magia

cuantas horas semanales dedicas al estudio y practica?

Actualmente menos... mucho menos... la época más loca la tuve el año pasado cuándo dedicaba a técnica unas 8 horas o más diarias... pero eso sólo es importante cuando no se tiene, actualmente le dedico unas tres, pero me interesa ya no tanto la técnica sino la teoría y construcción


*qué quieres decir?*


que la técnica es la base y, una vez que se tiene, hay que centrarse en otros aspectos para mí más importantes, como la teoría para lograr buenas construcciones: cuándo cargo, cuándo miro al público, cuándo cambio tal o cuál historia... es lo más divertido y lo que lleva tiempo. Pero yo aún acabo de empezar así que no hay prisa.

puedes hablarnos de tus métodos de estudio?


te pillo en mal momento?

cuando practico juegos lo hago en mi habitación. Es de matrimonio y ya no tengo escritorio desde hace un año, por eso no practico ya nada en mesa, todo de pie. Cuento con un espejo grande y una "mesa" con varios cajones donde guardo libros y demás material.

Casulmente el no tener mesa me forzó a sacar la idea para hacer un a través de la mesa sin regazo, ni falsos depósitos mostrando la mano vacía antes de llevar bajo la mesa. Muy interesante.


La teoría la leo en cama con la baraja al lado por si hay que mirar algo. Casualmente hoy le dediqué una hora al triángulo de la experiencia mágica en magia metafórica. También aproveché para practicar con las monedas y algún que otro empalme con las cartas.



(no, estaba escribiendo el tocho xD)

ya veo

jajaja

cual será el próximo libro que compres o leas?



El próximo libro... ni idea, no tengo ninguno en mente, y debería tener  varios ya que tengo una pequeña biblioteca, pero como en estos momentos  me interesa la teoría y tengo los de Ascanio, Luis García, Manu Montes y  Gabi, y actualmente la revista El Sapo Alquímico, pues de momento no  tengo pensado comprar naa.

También en el trabajo suelo estar solo así que me voy para un despacho a practicar tranquilamente.


*qué quieres decir?*


Al trabajo me voy con la baraja y a veces con las monedas. Las monedas hacen ruido y se pueden oír si me pillan, en cambio las cartas las recojo rápido por si entran los jefes xD

jajaja Bien pensado


MagiaPotagia está atravesando un bache últimamente. Cual crees que es el problema y cual podría ser una posible solución?



Para mí el problema del foro es que no se tratan temas interesantes, por ejemplo me da igual que alguien compre unas bicycle o una de los chinos, cuando a decir verdad hay infinidad de estos temas tratados. ¿Acaso aporta algo abrir hilos a menudo hablando de esto? Yo creo que los que entran deberían de leer lo que ya hay, ver si encuentran lo que buscan y si no es así que posteen, eso sí, que sea algo de valor y no otras cosas.


falta de contenido. estoy de acuerdo. Pero no se les puede pedir una conversación de nivel a los recién iniciados... No crees que la solución pasa por los veteranos que llevamos más tiempo en el foro?


Quiero aclarar que hay temas muy buenos, pero actualmente sale uno decente e innovador cada 5 meses.

*
qué quieres decir?*


Al marcharse tan buenos foreros, obviamente es una fuga de cerebros y la calidad no es lo que era, al menos tan constante. Por supuesto que siguen habiendo buenas entradas pero al ser menos veteranos, para que surjan se necesita más tiempo. Y sí, la solución puede estar en los más veteranos, pero ellos ya tienen el laboratorio para profundizar en otros sentidos. Que por cierto, esto me hace recordar a quién echaba de menos en el foro y me acaba de venir por la cabeza Iban, que por cierto es el que me hizo la entrevista de rigor para el laboratorio, por poco me quedo fuera xD


El gran Iban! Se dice que partió una mesa de mármol con un mazo de cartas!!

tu mayor anécdota en la magia?


Una anécdota o una experiencia trascendental... cuando empezaba conocí a Luis García pero yo no sabía quién era realmente. En un par de meses le dije si sabía cómo se hacía el Culebreo (jeje qué cosas tenía) porque empezaba a practicarlo y me dijo que no, que de eso no tenía ni idea... tiempo más tarde sacaba "La Matriz Estructural del Culebreo". Ahí aprendí que el que quiera aprender tiene que mojarse. Tiempo después ya me empezó a explicar cosas. Actualmente comparte lo que sea.


*qué quieres decir?*


el qué quieres decir lo tienes en copy paste? xD

Sí, así es. Es sólo por tomarte el pelo


Aprendí que compartir está bien, pero como decía Ascanio hay que dosificar la información.


Interesante historia. Creo que ese tipo de detalles son los que convierten a gente como Luis Garcia en maestros de la magia


sin duda


Yo creo, que más que restringir los conocimientos a compartir, el objetivo es restringir a las personas con las que debemos compartirlos.


*qué quieres decir?*

jajajjajaja

que grande

Te sigo el juego

pues digo

que a veces somos demasiado celosos con la magia

y creo que deberíamos compartir más


sí, estoy de broma xD


pero siempre sabiendo en manos de quien ponemos el conocimiento que tanto esfuerzo nos ha costado

agarrando las sarten por el mango, y retomando mi posición de entrevistador: Insinúas que subirás al laboratorio una versión de a través de la mesa en pie?


exacto, me encanta compartir, pero ahora es cuándo me empiezo a guardar ciertas cosillas depende con quién


en realidad no lo tenía pensado, es una versión personal en la cuál hay detalles que modifiqué hace un par de días, la segunda penetración no tiene ninguna técnica, y con la mano abierta.

es un juego que prefiero mostrar en directo que por cámara.

y si hubiera un área secreta por encima del laboratorio? Un area con usuarios muy selectos? Te plantearías entonces la posibilidad de compartirlo?

No


cachis

quería un SI



Lo compartí sí, pero en directo. El año pasado en Valongo se lo mostré a unos amigos en el hotel, tras hacerlo unas 5 veces empezaron a vislumbrar algunos pases pero otros se les escapaban.

SI


pero no

jeje


para terminar, qué consejo darías a los magos que todavía se están iniciando?

que si se están iniciando que no se crean lo que no son, es decir, magos, así  llegarán antes a serlo


cuánta razón!!


Muchas gracias por todo Manuel

ha sido un gran placer

lo sé

Gracias a ti

*qué quieres decir?*

jeje

jajaja quiero decir igualmente

--------

----------


## Coloclom

Perdona que te cambiara el color de tus respuestas, no me quedó más remedio.

----------


## fran fortuna

Seño, yo tengo una pregun!!!

Se que es la cosa mas típica del universo, pero estaría bien que nos contases como te picó el gusanillo de la magia y eso, cuanto hace que empezaste...tus orígenes, como te ves actualmente en la magia y como te ves en un futuro...vale se que son preguntas manidas, pero oyes, a lo mejor tienes alguna historia curiosa o algo.

----------


## mnlmato

> como te picó el gusanillo de la magia


Creo que nací con ellos xD, veía toda la magia que podía e iba haciendo los juegos que explicaban las manos mágicas hasta que un día me pasaron el Canuto y ahí ya me picaron todavía más.  





> cuanto hace que empezaste...tus orígenes


Pero empezar empezar, puedo decir que desde Abril del 2010.





> como te ves actualmente en la magia y como te ves en un futuro


Actualmente me veo cómo me tengo que ver, con ganas de seguir aprendiendo... en el futuro espero aprender más jeje





> historia curiosa o algo


Como historia curiosa puedo decir que en Marzo del 2010 empecé a practicar para entrar en una asociación.  El que me estaba enseñando, la primera vez, le hice varios juegos que pensé que eran la polla, cambios de baraja, predicciones, etc etc y al final me dió un bofetón mágico, "Todo eso no es magia, es una mierda que no vale para nada, ¿sabes bajar una carta por doble corta? ¿Sabes controlar un paquetito arriba? etc etc" Y tras eso ya me empecé a centrar.  Benditos bofetones que nos vuelven a la realidad xD

Por eso digo que empecé en Abril del 2010, cuándo empecé a aprender correctamente.

Un saludo

----------


## Coloclom

Alguna vez, intentando ligar, has echado mano de la magia?

----------


## mnlmato

> Alguna vez, intentando ligar, has echado mano de la magia?


Sí, pero ya desistí hace años, no me funcionaba con esos fines xD

----------


## Coloclom

Entiendo... 


con las mujeres sí que funciona.

----------


## ElMagoRodri

A mi me interesaría preguntarte si ¿Disfrutas más la magia con monedas o con cartas, y que es lo que tu público disfruta, o tu crees que disfruta, más?

----------


## mnlmato

> con las mujeres sí que funciona


ya, ahí me dí cuenta que ya era cosa mía xD




> ¿Disfrutas más la magia con monedas o con cartas, y que es lo que tu público disfruta, o tu crees que disfruta, más?


Yo disfruto con las dos, incluso más con las cartas, que se me den mejor o peor ya es otra historia.  

El público disfruta lo que está bien hecho, yo creo que ahí los elementos ya no importan tanto... pero para gustos, hay a quién pregunto y me dicen monedas y otros cartas.

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

Datos: 

Nació el mayo 30, 1986 (26) es de Santiago de Compostela.

Usuario con gran actividad. 
La sección mas visitada y alimentada es la de Nuestros vídeos con hilos como..

"El juego que haré a J.L. Rubiales"
"Incauto tramposo o La distinta"
"Reunión de ases reducida"

La mayoría de sus hilos se basan en juegos con monedas, a lo mejor ni el lo sepa, de que su camino mágico este con las monedas...

Algunas de sus frases...

sólo es una floritura, no permite hacer nada, pero me gustó así que lo meteré en el juego

Siempre que realizamos un efecto, con sus técnicas, timing, misdirection...hay algo que nos ayuda a justificar todo lo que hacemos, y es la presentación.

El comentario se corresponde con la fecha de publicación... a día de hoy puede que piense de forma completamente contraria


(Perdón por demorarme)

----------


## Tereso

Hola, Mnlmato:

¿Cuál ha sido tu peor momento de crisis mágica y por qué razón y cómo lo has resuelto?

Saludos  :Smile1:

----------


## mayico

Amigo Manu, en todo lo que a un escenario se sube, existen los creadores, y luego los actores, es decir, hay quien vale para inventar, otros para interpretar y otros las dos cosas juntas.
¿Tu, en que te posicionas? ¿ Cual es necesaria para ser un buen mago? Lógicamente en tu libre opinión.

----------


## mnlmato

> ¿Cuál ha sido tu peor momento de crisis mágica y por qué razón y cómo lo has resuelto?


Mi  mayor momento de crisis fue más en el inicio porque me gustaba la magia  pero con el tiempo me dí cuenta de lo que hacía no era magia y de que  ésta no existía, al menos la que yo hacía (ilusionismo), porque había un  método racional oculto con el cuál se recreaba el efecto, pero  lógicamente no era la magia la causante del milagro... superarlo fue  fácil cuando comprendí que la magia no estaba en el efecto sino en lo  que se transmite (idea mágica)





> ¿Tu, en que te posicionas? ¿ Cual es necesaria para ser un buen mago?


Es  una pregunta muy complicada porque yo no actúo formalmente, aunque  estoy en ello... yo no sé en cuál posicionarme pero creo que ambas son  importantes.  Aún así a mí me gusta pensar en soluciones para distintos  juegos, siempre intentando mejorar para aportar algo, aunque muchas  veces no lo consiga, pero de 100 intentos siempre sale algo bueno.

Si  veo que un juego ya es perfecto, intento transmitir algo con  él, si no me dice nada pues no lo hago por muy bueno que sea el efecto.

----------


## Coloclom

Al margen de la influencia en España de la EMM, consideras que cada región tiene sus propias características? Percibo, a riesgo de equivocarme, que regiones como la catalana, madrileña o andaluza (por citar las 3 que más me resaltan), tienen unos magos "insignia" que tal vez podríamos decir que marcan tendencia. ¿Consideras que esto es así?

y, de ser así ¿qué magos consideras que marcan el camino a seguir en Galicia? Crees que el debate entre magia ficcional y magia realista puede hacer que los magos españoles separen caminos?

----------


## mnlmato

> consideras que cada región tiene sus propias características?


Yo sí creo que cada zona tiene ciertas influencias... y claro que nosotros aprendemos de los que tenemos cerca, y  hacemos aquello que nos inculcan, siempre y cuando nos interese claro.  A mí me gusta ver a Kiko con sus ficciones, a Luis con sus metáforas y también lo realista, ¿pero tengo mis preferencias?  Claro, como todos, Luis estaba en mis primeros inicios, quiera o no siempre influye.




> y, de ser así ¿qué magos consideras que marcan el camino a seguir en Galicia?


Yo no sé quién marca el camino en Galicia pero sé lo que predomina, y es lo realista y las ficciones.

----------


## eidanyoson

¿Tienes novia? ¿crees que te durará mucho?. Por si te haces famoso y tal y consigo colarte a mi hermana...

 (Si te van los tíos, me lo tengo que pensar, a ver si convenzo a Colo de ir a medias)

----------


## mnlmato

> ¿Tienes novia? ¿crees que te durará mucho?. Por si te haces famoso y tal y consigo colarte a mi hermana...


De momento no, ¿fotos? jeje

----------


## eidanyoson

¿En serio? lo tienes difícil (lo digo porque es exigente). Fíjate que lo ha intentado hasta algún presidente de la SEi y nada...

----------


## Tereso

Si Colo no cuela, pues me pueden mandar un MP, ando corto de pasta últimamente.

----------


## mayico

Y si no desvariamos queda una entrevista muy curiosa...

¿Algún consejo a los nuevos del foro? ¿Y a los veteranos?

----------


## mnlmato

> ¿Algún consejo a los nuevos del foro? ¿Y a los veteranos?


A los nuevos que se lo tomen con paciencia... recuerdo siempre lo que me decía uno de los discípulos de Luis "No quieras correr sin saber andar", y hasta ahora me ha ayudado bastante, los pies siguen en la Tierra.

A los veteranos que dejen de correr un instante y que le den un empujoncito a los nuevos xD

----------


## Coloclom

> A los nuevos que se lo tomen con paciencia... recuerdo siempre lo que me decía uno de los discípulos de Luis "No quieras correr sin saber andar", y hasta ahora me ha ayudado bastante, los pies siguen en la Tierra.
> 
> A los veteranos que dejen de correr un instante y que le den un empujoncito a los nuevos xD


Lo aplaudo!


Supongamos que estás en casa viendo una peli en el sofá con una baraja en las manos. De pronto las manos empiezan a moverse insconscientemente, ¿qué están haciendo?


Nota: No es peli erótica.

Lo pregunto porque por temporadas, incosciéntemente me pongo a hacer abanicos, empalmes,... últimamente me da por saltar... y siento curiosidad por saber qué haces tus manos.

----------


## mnlmato

> ¿qué están haciendo?


A día de hoy estarían empalmando, creo que dominarlos es importante.

----------


## Tereso

Demasiada magia, ni que esto fuera un foro de eso:

¿Qué rama de las artes como la plástica, música y esas cosas te gustaría dominar o ya dominas?

----------


## mnlmato

> ¿Qué rama de las artes como la plástica, música y esas cosas te gustaría dominar o ya dominas?


Me gustaría dominar muchas cosas pero implicaría renunciar a otras que no estoy dispuesto.  Aún así con 14 años empecé con los malabares, con 18 a tocar la guitarra y con 24 en la Magia y por ahora es en lo que sigo y la cuál ésta sí me gustaría llegar a dominar.

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

A mi me gustaría preguntarte o pedirte.. si en una frase, anécdota u oración puedas enseñarme que es magia o darme algún consejo... Si tuvieras que enseñarle a alguien nuevo que es magia o darle un consejo sobre como se hace magia... que le dirías en pocas palabras.. o que le contarías... o que le aconsejarías como algo esencial.. ¿Se me entendió?

----------


## mnlmato

> que es magia


Sin duda esta es la pregunta más difícil de todas... yo no sé qué es magia pero tengo una opinión de lo qué es para mí la magia.

Para mí la magia es mostrar a través del ilusionismo, del efecto, *otras realidades* que esconden un secreto mágico (la *idea mágica*), por ejemplo, la realidad y la apariencia (las tres cartas de Luis), el azar y el destino (invevitabilidad), amor universal (reunión del as padre de Ascanio), casualidades y causalidades, etc.

Por esto, para mí la más importante, es que tengamos una idea mágica que transmitir durante la presentación del efecto, sin esa idea mágica para mí no hay magia, porque como he dicho anteriormente, la magia no está en el efecto sino en lo que transmitimos, pero eso que transmitimos tiene que ser algo mágico (la idea).

----------

